# Big Green Egg



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm kind of a bbq and grilling fanatic and I've been really curious about the BGE, does anyone have one? It seems to get rave reviews, and if they're true then it would be worth the very expensive price tag, but I'm a little skeptical...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a friend and coworker that has one. I do not currently own one myself but have been over to his place when he's cooking and sampled numerous meats he's made on it. I am 100% convinced this will be my next BBQ purchase. It is almost fool proof and at less than half the time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I have a friend and coworker that has one. I do not currently own one myself but have been over to his place when he's cooking and sampled numerous meats he's made on it. I am 100% convinced this will be my next BBQ purchase. It is almost fool proof and at less than half the time.


I was kind of afraid that I would hear that... I really hate to spend so much on a grill/smoker, but I want one so bad I can taste it...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I hear ya Brother. But if you ever get the chance to see one work or get to sample the end product you'll be getting one sooner than you think. And it works for more than just meats. He's done breads, pizza's and a bunch of other things in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Ugh, I definitely need one. I'm really thinking hard about calling a BGE dealer near the APO AE mail collection center is and seeing if I buy one if they would drop it off there so I could save on shipping... I can't imagine how much shipping would be on one of those


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Ugh, I definitely need one. I'm really thinking hard about calling a BGE dealer near the APO AE mail collection center is and seeing if I buy one if they would drop it off there so I could save on shipping... I can't imagine how much shipping would be on one of those


Shipping a BGE???? Holy Hell!! I wouldn't even want to think of that.... That biatch is extremely heavy!!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I've had mine for five years and love it. About my only complaint is I have not been able to make a better pizza on it than I can in my oven...somehow the crust just doesn't come out as good. I can load up the firebox with some Wicked Good Weekend Warrior charcoal and get the temp to hold at 230 for 24 hours without touching it to do a nice pork roast or brisket or I can load up with some BGE lump and run it up to 900 degrees to sear the bejesus out of a steak. Once you cook with lump charcoal you will never buy a bag of Kingsford again. 

That said, if you buy one, I would go with a large as I have always heard the XL is not as good, lower lid height which somehow impacts convection or something like that as I recall (so many consider it a better grill than BBQ where as the other sizes are equally good at both duties). As well, I bought mine online and it was freighted to my house on a palette with curb side pickup for "free." Because it is pieced together you should be able to move it piece by piece with no problems (assuming you are a in reasonable health).

If you buy it I would highly recommend a few extras...the place setter is a must, the electric charcoal starter (I like this much more than chimneys...no news print ash to deal with), the cast iron grid is nice for steaks, ash tool and grill gripper (these might come with it), and the v-rack really comes in handy too.

Anyway, if you have questions let me know...when it comes to the BGE I have probably attempted it at least once.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't have one but I can tell you that the reviews are right. I have seen the egg in person. It has everything it needs. Thick ceramic walls to maintain an extremely even temperature and a shape that adds even radiant heat (same way a Weber does.) The only down side is the lack of portability and cost.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

At least do some reswarch on traeger grills first. There different, but i have seen people hat didnt know a thing make some B.A. chicken on it. Always tastes good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I've had mine for five years and love it. About my only complaint is I have not been able to make a better pizza on it than I can in my oven...somehow the crust just doesn't come out as good. I can load up the firebox with some Wicked Good Weekend Warrior charcoal and get the temp to hold at 230 for 24 hours without touching it to do a nice pork roast or brisket or I can load up with some BGE lump and run it up to 900 degrees to sear the bejesus out of a steak. Once you cook with lump charcoal you will never buy a bag of Kingsford again.
> 
> That said, if you buy one, I would go with a large as I have always heard the XL is not as good, lower lid height which somehow impacts convection or something like that as I recall (so many consider it a better grill than BBQ where as the other sizes are equally good at both duties). As well, I bought mine online and it was freighted to my house on a palette with curb side pickup for "free." Because it is pieced together you should be able to move it piece by piece with no problems (assuming you are a in reasonable health).
> 
> ...


I was actually looking at the XL, but I'm glad you told me that the large is actually better! What company did you buy it from?


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> I was actually looking at the XL, but I'm glad you told me that the large is actually better! What company did you buy it from?


I bought mine from Homeclick.com, but it looks like they sold out and switched to carrying the Primo instead. A little google-fu show that ChefCentral and HomeVillage offer free shipping. Double check with the ChefCentral though, its the better price but it doesn't designate if it is the large or medium.

I've done up to a 20lb turkey on the large and as I recall could have gone a little bigger, I'm not sure you could do that with the XL due to the dome height.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I bought mine from Homeclick.com, but it looks like they sold out and switched to carrying the Primo instead. A little google-fu show that ChefCentral and HomeVillage offer free shipping. Double check with the ChefCentral though, its the better price but it doesn't designate if it is the large or medium.
> 
> I've done up to a 20lb turkey on the large and as I recall could have gone a little bigger, I'm not sure you could do that with the XL due to the dome height.


I'm going to give them a call and check!


----------



## carlv123 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok now I want one


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

carlv123 said:


> Ok now I want one


Yes you do . Yup as far as I can tell, unless you are getting into competition BBQ it's the way to go. However I'll admit I do want a NG mini grill for things like burgers as I don't always want to light up the charcoal for something quick and simple when it's just my wife and I.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this post earlier. I LOVE MY BGE!! I have the Large and have had it for about 6 years. It is so easy to make such great food on these things. Everyone that tries my ribs says they are the best they have ever tasted. I cook several times a week on mine. I do steaks, chicken, veggies, ribs, tri tip, fish, tomatoes and peppers for home made smoked salsa, I have done turkey, ham, and did I mention ribs?

Some things you will need/want:

Plate Setter - Allows you to set the grill up for smoking with indirect heat. (Need)

Cast Iron Grid - Allows for hot searing of steaks. (Want)

V-Rack - Can turn it one way to smoke a roast, or turn it over for holding ribs vertically (Need)

1/2 Circle cast iron griddle - great for cooking vegetables, or bacon. (Want)

Pizza Stone - If you like pizza (who doesn't?) you can make your own. I buy my dough at Trader Joe's and add my own sauce and toppings. Use it with the plate setter (legs down). (Want)

You will need some devise to hold/cradle your egg. I have the "Nest" which holds it and has casters to roll it around the patio (carefully!). You can also get a table (takes up more room, but is very nice. I would also recommend a cover to keep the weather off of it, but the ceramic finish is so good, that weather doesn't really bother it.

Once you get yours we'll have to trade recipes. And you will get it. It is simply awesome!

There is a really helpful online community (like puff) at The ORIGINAL Online Community for the Big Green Egg

Feel free to post or PM any questions you have.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a large BGE and I love it. Its crazy all the different things you can use it for (I cooked meatloaf in it the other night).

I got mine from a local hardware store. I also noticed that a lot of pool supply stores around this area sells them as well.


----------

